# (ﾉ ⊙‿⊙)ﾉ 彡  ʇɹɐ ǝɯɐl sᴉɥʇ ʇɐ ʞool ɐ ǝʞɐʇ ((Streaming: OFFLINE))



## dr_shrunk (Jan 18, 2014)

*(ﾉ ⊙‿⊙)ﾉ 彡  ʇɹɐ ǝɯɐl sᴉɥʇ ʇɐ ʞool ɐ ǝʞɐʇ ((Streaming: OFFLINE))*

Hello there welcome to my art thread yes yes?
please enjoy my art if you don't then that is okay ( ◡‿◡)




*!!SLIGHT GORE WARNING!!*


Spoiler












don't worry it will grow back (◠‿◠ )

[[i'm not sure how often I'll Update this thread since
getting myself to actually draw these days has been getting harder and harder (?・ｖ・)7"  ]]

*TO DO LIST*

[[Key]]
☆=has not yet started
☆★=half way
★★=line art finished

1. Stacie- a picture of Deli Chowin' down on some cake or any other type
of food.
☆

2.Hyogo- a picture of the oh so awesome Luigi *FINISHED *


3.Gamzee- They're character Destery

☆
​


----------



## KiraNinja (Jan 18, 2014)

Ooo I love it! Very cool xD


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 18, 2014)

it's so morbid

i love it, cool art!!


----------



## mob (Jan 18, 2014)

i like it! omg o:


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 18, 2014)

woah whe red you come from

really cool c:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 18, 2014)

KiraNinja said:


> Ooo I love it! Very cool xD



why thank you (　?∀｀)



missbunnehful said:


> it's so morbid
> 
> i love it, cool art!!



lol thanks , though my art can get a bit more morbid sometimes
but not sure if I should post those if I do anything
i'm not sure what level of gore is allowed on here. (*?・ｖ・)



gamzee said:


> i like it! omg o:



Thank you brah' (?⌒∇⌒?)



Makkine said:


> woah whe red you come from
> 
> really cool c:



well I come from a land in a far away place~

also thank you (?⌣`ʃƪ)​


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 18, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 18, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Love it!


Thank you <3 (๑>◡<๑)


so...a quick question if I may ask
so I'm thinkin' of doin' request for bells not sure when though
but if I do how much do you think would be a fair charge? I don't want anything
too High nor too low ( ・◇・)？​


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 18, 2014)

id saaay

around 1mil-2mil ish ?

ive seen pricing go up to 700k-1mil and add like 500k for each villager. some are cheap and are only 100k for each villager added..

but whatever price your comfy with 

right in the middle would be 500k.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Thank you <3 (๑>◡<๑)
> 
> 
> so...a quick question if I may ask
> ...



I would buy commissions!! Kinda what Makkine said, maybe a base of 500k-750k and then additional charas 250-500k? c:

W8 R U GETTING NEW LEAF!?!? : D yay kay! Or if you mean on ww i'm super poor sorry D:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 18, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I would buy commissions!! Kinda what Makkine said, maybe a base of 500k-750k and then additional charas 250-500k? c:
> 
> W8 R U GETTING NEW LEAF!?!? : D yay kay! Or if you mean on ww i'm super poor sorry D:



not yet,I mainly mean when I get new leaf 
not sure when that will be though  which is why I'd though
i'd ask in advance, call it curiosity tis all 〜(￣▽￣〜)


though I did get city folk today but sadly it's an emulator and I don't
think I can even go on wifi with it (*?・ｖ・)


though I'm hopin' to get a 2ds someday since it's cheaper
I just have to talk my folks into it since they still think buying me a 3ds or 2ds
is a waste of money cause they don't think I'll play it (；?д?)   ((they don't know me very well))

sigh...times like these makes me wish I wasn't so scared of getting
a job because of my anxiety and stress level -sigh- maybe someday I'll get over that fear 
since I really would love to get myself a job so I can earn some money. ( ❛︵❛)​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 19, 2014)

_"I'm sorry lord for I have sinned"_
so a friend of mine said I should make an AC sona..so I did

*Name*: Kay
*Personality*: Uchi
*Species*: Axolotl ((even though they aren't tech a villager type, though they need to be :C ))
*Birthday*: May 31st
*Star Sign*: Gemini
*Initial Phrase*: "shazam"
*Picture Quote*: "..Chill out bro "



Spoiler












Bonus My friend's AC sona
And another friend's​


----------



## mob (Jan 19, 2014)

hey we have the same birthday


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 19, 2014)

gamzee said:


> hey we have the same birthday



sweet we're birthday twins+zodiac Twins (~˘▾˘)~​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow, Kay is awesome!
Your first picture is a little creepy, but still cool


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 19, 2014)

9   love you artt its too cute

wHY IS EVERYONE SUCH A GOOD ARTIST


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 19, 2014)

Would you mind if I made a pixelated version of your first picture? c:

For one, I've always wanted to pixelate blood.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 19, 2014)

Makkine said:


> 9   love you artt its too cute
> 
> wHY IS EVERYONE SUCH A GOOD ARTIST



thank you

and awww it just takes practice anyone can be a good artist if they
practice despite what some people say for example an old friend
of mine wanted to draw really bad but she didn't think she was good enough
so I just told her to keep practicing whenever she had the time to do
so, now she is an amazing artist though these days she's more into doing
photography but she still draws once in awhile 

Her DA page

her photography is also amazing I'm proud of how far she has come.




Hyogo said:


> Would you mind if I made a pixelated version of your first picture? c:
> 
> For one, I've always wanted to pixelate blood.



shoo' go right ahead ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Wow, Kay is awesome!
> Your first picture is a little creepy, but still cool



thank you I say （＾ｖ＾）​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 19, 2014)

not AC fanart I just wanted to share some of the monsters I made​




Spoiler



TL;DR description *((LANGUAGE WARNING))*


Spoiler



untrennbar.((inseparable)) 

Though They prefer to be referred to as if they were separate beings.
given that they each have their own brains and each different personalities from each other.

Gl?ck(Happiness),Trauer(sorrow)and Zorn(anger)
((make a note I used the German words for these, if I got any or all of these incorrect can a German speaking person help me out with the right words? c: ))

Gl?ck as his name implies represents the happier side of things.
he is always happy blissfully unaware of all that is negative in the world.
though if he does come across them he just smiles it off.

ah yes so much joy and happiness that sounds great right, no it's not
well in his case his happiness can sometimes become psychotic to point
where he will start killing people but he doesn't know this is bad he feels no
remorse only happiness. and it's all just fun and games for him.

He likes to Harass the others constantly and sometimes abuse them.

Do not always trust everything he says he's chronic liar
cause you know what they say...Lies are sometimes better then the truth.

Trauer always has a very negative and sorrowful view on life he is very lazy and doesn't do much
in his opinion there's no point so it's convenient with how he is fused with his not touching the ground other wise he would just get dragged around not bothering to move his feet bringing injury to them.

everything is just all gloom and doom in his world to him joy doesn't exist he really pities Gl?ck since he does not see's the world for how it really is however he also fears him since blind happiness can be dangerous due to this he lost one of his eyes,Gl?ck
just thought it was so lovely and wanted it ,it has to be his so he tore it out and fused it to himself. ah wells Not Like Trauer cares anyways it was just an eye he still has his other one. he does his best not anger Zorn though it's hard since everything pisses of that anger management drop out

Good luck trying to get him to talk but if you do manage you'd have to listen very carefully he speaks in a low and quiet voice 
barely audible so even if you do try your best to listen you might only just get a few things and alot of times it's none of the Important stuff that you really need to hear.

Zorn god damn is this ******* always ****ing pissed and yelling at everything and he just hate everything
especially the others he is fused to him and he hates how he doesn't always have much control of the body like they do
he hates all of Gl?ck's blissful stupidity he should really get his head out of the ****ing clouds and Trauer he's just a useless parasite not good for anything why does he get to control the other arm?..in fact scratch that he does nothing with it even though he can he just chooses to just let it get dragged around or just hang limply. they both are useless he would rather be separated from them why did he get stuck with them? if he had his own body he would kill those ****ers

though There are moments very rare where he gets control of the whole body 
and this during when his rage is so great it just takes controls leaving the others
unable to do anything in this moment he just destroys everything in his path.

It's just destruction and chaos where ever he goes.
___________________________________________________________________

It is Rumored that they each hold infinite knowledge of everything in the universe
to future events that will happen,the answers to undecipherable codes to
answers to mysterious disappearances they even know the answer to how life began.
some also say they have the secret for eternal youth and so much more...but these of course are just rumors
who knows if they are true or not and if they were they sure the hell ain't telling you
or anyone else anything, but let's not take every word to truth like I said they're just rumors
nothing more.


Though there is 2 things that aren't just rumors

If you present an item to them something that will impress each of them 
offer them the item and then ask them to grant you one favor it can be anything
from finding true love to being the Riches guy in the world you can even ask for
unlimited powers.

If you kill them you will be granted with Immortality
though there is a price you will always suffer
watching everyone you love pass away as the years go by
and by the time everyone is gone the earth is nothing more
then a cold desolated place you'll be all alone no one but the wind
and the once in awhile chirps of birds












Spoiler



a carnivorousness plant monster who I decided to name shrill
since I kinda imagine her communicating with high pitch shrilling screams
since she's unable to speak proper human speech

she has a very sweet and alluring scent to her which makes animals and humans draw towards her
both males and females are effected. this allows her to hunt with not much effort.when the prey is close enough
she will grab them with her tendrils hold them down and bite them ,when bitten they will be injected with a venom
that will liquify everything inside the body similar to what spiders do, she then will use and probosces like tongue
and suck out the liquids until the body is just an empty husk

she doesn't do this all the time since she thinks it takes to much time and waiting isn't something she is fond of
so she'll just tear her prey to shreds sometimes with it still alive and in agonizing pain 

she is afraid of hedge clippers










Spoiler



their names are Yin and Yang
they're mainly based off the zodiac sign Gemini which is my sign.

Yin(black)Is Female
and Yang(white)is Male

They speak in unison,They CAN however speak on their own when they want to, they just prefer to use Unisom more









Spoiler



Quasar

a Golden gender-less being looking like an unborn infant of some odd creature,that floats throughout space 
It is forever locked into a coma like sleep, and it must never be awakened 
or some bad **** is going to go down...no seriously don't wake it


OH GAWD YOU WOKE IT!


YOU HAVE DISTURBED THE FABRIC OF TIME!!

-insert the world imploding in on it's self-










Spoiler


----------



## mob (Jan 19, 2014)

omg do you do art trades or commissons by any chance? P:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 19, 2014)

gamzee said:


> omg do you do art trades or commissons by any chance? P:





currently not at this moment sorry >:


----------



## KiraNinja (Jan 20, 2014)

I love the Yin and Yang ones so much<333


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 23, 2014)

KiraNinja said:


> I love the Yin and Yang ones so much<333


Thank you (๑^▽^๑)

_*☆ WIP ☆*_


Spoiler


----------



## KiraNinja (Jan 23, 2014)

w-w-what you use paint? why don't you try Paint Tool Sai or Gimp?


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 23, 2014)

1?!1
1111?@?1221

PAINT 

WWOAH SNAP ARTIST LEVEL 349583468457


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! Amazing art!


----------



## KiraNinja (Jan 23, 2014)

Makkine said:


> 1?!1
> 1111?@?1221
> 
> PAINT
> ...



I know right! If they say the use a mouse, not a tablet...my brain will explode.


----------



## harime (Jan 23, 2014)

please tell me you use paint for line art.
If you use paint *brain explodes*


----------



## KiraNinja (Jan 23, 2014)

That's...pure talent...I am so jealous...


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 23, 2014)

KiraNinja said:


> w-w-what you use paint? why don't you try Paint Tool Sai or Gimp?


yep and I'd use Sai or Gimp if I had a tablet :'D 
since I can't draw free hand that well 
with a laptop touchpad that well, 
And Ms paint as a curve tool to make it much easier.  

also thank you so much everyone  (๑•́ ω •̀๑) 

@Tiny nope I use Mspaint for everything.
except for transparency and adding text​


----------



## KiraNinja (Jan 23, 2014)

You don't have a tablet o.o I can't even draw straight with my tablet ;_; teach meee


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 23, 2014)

_Doin' a Stream join if you'd like _


Stream ended​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 23, 2014)

Spoiler











_Chrissy the Rabbit_
drawn during the stream,

thanks for comin' to those who joined c:
hope I didn't bore Ya'll heh...times like these makes me
wish Join.me recorded sound that way I would have put on some Jams.


ps. I cannot draw hands....God damn..​


----------



## harime (Jan 23, 2014)

omg skillz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you <3


----------



## Trundle (Jan 26, 2014)

Hahaha give you a hand, this is so cute!! :3 :3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

so..I decided I'll open up 3 free request first come first served

*☆*:.｡.RULES.｡.:*☆*

1. No ref no pic umu
2. please do not rush me, it will just make me feel stressed out ;m;


1. Stacie- a picture of Deli Chowin' down on some cake or any other type
of food.
2.Hyogo- a picture of the oh so awesome Luigi

3.Gamzee- They're character Destery




*CLOSED*​


----------



## Stacie (Jan 27, 2014)

No requests yet?  Aw yisssss. >:3
Can you draw me a picture of Deli from Animal Crossing?  He is lazy personality type so maybe he could be like, eating some cake or something?  Or whatever you feel like, haha.
Here is what he looks like


Spoiler







Take your time and thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2014)

You only doing Villagers or would you consider to draw mayors?

And oh wow, I haven't even started on that pixel of Shrunk, I'll work on that now speaking of that ;u;
Actually after working on it for awhile, it was coming out bad so I'll re-try it sometime or just do another piece of yours >w<


----------



## mob (Jan 27, 2014)

can i reserve a spot 

are you only doing villagers and is it only animal crossing related art? o:


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

_@ everyone who posted recently_
Nope I'll draw anything villagers,mayors hell it doesn't even have to be animal crossin'
related

my strong point isn't humans so drawin' humans will be some good practice fo' me
infact doin' any of these will allow me some practice as well as something to draw
cause damn do I have to serious art block goin'​


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2014)

Would Luigi come across as "Human"?

Because the big nose and all.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Would Luigi come across as "Human"?
> 
> Because the big nose and all.


Yep he's tech a human

but I'm fine with givin' it a shot it will be
my first time drawin' him so I may take sometime trying to get it right. 
and try to fix him into my drawin' style. in a way that while he's in my style of drawin'
he's still be recognizable,like mix the styles a bit,.... if that makes an sense​


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2014)

By all means, It'd be worth a go. If it's too annoying/hard to do. I'd love to see Genji or my Mayor done in your style.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> By all means, It'd be worth a go. If it's too annoying/hard to do. I'd love to see Genji or my Mayor done in your style.



okee dokee uwu I can see what I can do <3​


----------



## mob (Jan 27, 2014)

okie, can i pm you the details for my request? uv u


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

gamzee said:


> okie, can i pm you the details for my request? uv u


sho' go for it uwu


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

My thoughts are very deep uwu

pg-13 content..I guess


Spoiler


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 27, 2014)

I am not trying to spam but who made that awesome sig? Of yours? It's interesting  btw your arts petty cool I don't rely like gore but this is kinda funny


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm honestly not really sure who made the image I am usin'
since there are a lot of these chiyo chan's dad emojis all over the net.
and I've been havin' trouble trackin' the source so if anyone knows, please tell me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





some more can be found here WARNING SOME ARE NSFW nothing really extreme or anything just givn' a heads up​


----------



## mob (Jan 27, 2014)

goodbye friends i am gone


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

gamzee said:


> goodbye friends i am gone


You get back in there!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 27, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> yep and I'd use Sai or Gimp if I had a tablet :'D
> since I can't draw free hand that well
> with a laptop touchpad that well,
> And Ms paint as a curve tool to make it much easier.
> ...





dr_shrunk said:


> I'm honestly not really sure who made the image I am usin'
> since there are a lot of these chiyo chan's dad emojis all over the net.
> and I've been havin' trouble trackin' the source so if anyone knows, please tell me
> 
> ...



Tyvm for the cute kitty's


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 27, 2014)

I just thought i'd post these here, they'll probs' not get much attention but ah wells uwu

sometimes I sing
Though not much

I still need much more practice umu​


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 28, 2014)

You can draw AND sing?

All this talent I don't have, share some of it please ;o;


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 28, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> You can draw AND sing?
> 
> All this talent I don't have, share some of it please ;o;



what are you talkin' about >:Y
you do have talent, your pixel skills are so amazing
I envy them alot, they are just so <3

-grabs your face and looks into your eyes-
 do not deny Yo' skills cause you do indeed have them
and boy do you have talent so embrace it uwu​


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 28, 2014)

ouo I meant I wish I could draw! ahaha :'D


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 28, 2014)

...oh wait...


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 28, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> ...oh wait...








...whaa?​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> ouo I meant I wish I could draw! ahaha :'D


I see heh :'D 
honestly for me I don't think I'm all that great I mean I don't think I'm bad, but I still need a lot more practice,though..even if I do I don't think I'll ever be fully satisfied with my art 

I have a somewhat love hate relationship with it​


----------



## mob (Jan 28, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> I have a somewhat love hate relationship with it​



same. ; o;


----------



## reyy (Jan 29, 2014)

wowow I have to stick with chubby 3ds drawings >.< They are sooo shaky like


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 1, 2014)

postin some old arts I like


Aromatisse, I really love this pokemon <3


Spoiler












Character is Named Zoetrope and he belongs to my friend Veri


Spoiler











My Apache jumping spider character Tox


Spoiler











My Pokesona


Spoiler











THE ONE MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION


Spoiler











This character is called Chaperson Clawderson and he belongs to  my friend Kiba


Spoiler











Queen Luna who belongs to my friend Luna


Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2014)

WHATEVER YOU DO, DON'T SAY A FICTIONAL CHARACTER.

Dem nice arts tho.


----------



## mob (Feb 3, 2014)

bump b/c 'erry one needs to see shrunks art


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 4, 2014)

Spoiler: a WIP of my monster sona's character sheet











not sure if I'll ever finish it though..





Spoiler: This the loser sona of mine













Spoiler: Look More WIP art I don't think I'll ever finish














Spoiler: Expression fun times













Spoiler: spiders do not bother me that much,in fact I find them rather cute



-spider webs however make me ***** out if I feel one touching me
-it is also my reaction to seeing a penis or a vagina.







​


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 4, 2014)

wowowowwwowowow amaziNG


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 6, 2014)

thanks c:

and shiii...I need to get off my booty
and start workin' on those request I own

-slams hands on desk-
No more dilly dallying I got to work on this they
should be up around around next week or so, sorry for the wait​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 7, 2014)

so I was bored so I made a signature for my dreamies






I don't think I'll be using it until I get new leaf but first I have to get a 2ds thankfully May is comin' up :'3 and my bday is in
that month and I'm going to try and talk my folks into letting me get one, I asked on xmas but
they just said it was a waste of money :'D well okay tech I asked fora 3ds, But this time I'm going to try
for a 2ds since they are a lot a cheaper and I honestly don't much care for the 3d gimick I just want to
play Pokemon x or y, animal crossing NL, Luigi's mansion darkmoon, and legend of zelda a link between worlds.
and a few other games, shii I am rambling opps,...heh
((also The name I'll be using for my town when I get the game))

TL;DR I'll probably end up never using this ever, anywho...I'll be over here in the corner being an old **** playing Wild world :C
and not bein' one of the cool kids

also question does the 2ds have a QR scanner?


also art process, I am currently working on the luigi picture
his nose is a ***** to draw lol it keeps on comin' out so odd, but I shall not give up I will
draw our Lord Luigi​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm thinkin' Of doin' a Join.me stream again later next week
is anyone interested in that?


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 7, 2014)

doitdoitdoitdoitdoitdoitdoit

I wanna see you draaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 7, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> so I was bored so I made a signature for my dreamies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes pls


----------



## mob (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd watch the streammmmm


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 9, 2014)

Spoiler: LUIGI WIP


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Feb 9, 2014)

Amazing artwork!


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 9, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Spoiler: LUIGI WIP


That's lookin' sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick yo!


----------



## mob (Feb 9, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Spoiler: LUIGI WIP



yessss the old paint, my favorite one. 
looks rad om g


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Feb 9, 2014)

Woah, your art is crazy awesome! <3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 9, 2014)

_ Kay does another sing, disgusting​_


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 10, 2014)

Spoiler: un-bandaged Lucky WIP









this is pretty much my head canon of how he looks under all those bandages :'D




I tend to work on more then one pic at a time :'D
also the Luigi pic is almost done just need to touch up the lineart
and then color it in <3​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 10, 2014)

Spoiler: The Man, The legend










 
Finished,Hyogo's request
sorry he looks a bit weird :'D
humans are not one of my strong points​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

_ Yo I am streamin' so join if you like _​


ehhh..nvm​


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Spoiler: The Man, The legend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's perfect tho ;u;
Shame I wasn't awake to see the stream, one of the worst points of me being a Brit Dx

And oh god, dat lucky


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

no problem
and eh, I didn't really keep it up for that long
and by that it was only up for 1 minutes, then i was just like eh I'm going to sleep instead..


anywho speaking of dat Lucky I finished dat lucky pic uwu 



Spoiler: I WANT TO GET OFF OF MR BONES WILD RIDE!



*THE RIDE NEVER ENDS!*







​


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr. Shrunk, how did I not know about your beautiful art sooner?!


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 11, 2014)

This art is great. I love art of Lucky.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

awww Thank you I do say <3 ヾ(❛ε❛“)ʃ


also next I shall be workin on a pic of Nindori
I want to draw another creepy pic and he is the perfect subject 
speaking of which I might be streamin' it so who is up for it?  ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 11, 2014)

[DATA EXPUNGED]​


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2014)

Spooky Scary Skeledoge's


----------



## mob (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm never awake for streams fml


----------



## Cudon (Feb 12, 2014)

dr_shrunk said:


> Also I'm thinkin' Of doin' a Join.me stream again later next week
> is anyone interested in that?



Tabby in your dreamies, much much respect. Gotta say I frickin love your art. And I would totally watch that stream c:


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh cripes, Speaking of spooks. I'd love to see you draw Espurr in the future.

I can just see you making him really spooky, which is good!


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 12, 2014)

some sketches I did awhile back I just got around to takin'
pictures of them, -lacks a scanner-



Spoiler











*#1*, Plant girl, The thing on her back is based off a pitcher plant

*#2*. My Monster sona being a little crying *****, I also forget I given her a shrimp tail

*#3*. A tentacle monster lady, don't worry she dun do that hentai stuff, she thinks yo body is nastay

*#4*. A cutie lil Harpy Girl 

*#5*. and me dressed in my homestuck God Tier Garb, I'm a rogue of Light uwu 

_*Higher Quality*_​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 14, 2014)

My Pokemon drawings, let me show you em'
((these are also rather old but I still like them <3))


*Whimiscot*


Spoiler











*Ariados
*


Spoiler










Ugh Ignore the unfilled in space between it's fangs |:C

*Joltik*


Spoiler











*Victini aka butt wings*


Spoiler











*Darkrai*


Spoiler











*Scrafty*


Spoiler










ugh why did I not notice that large unfilled area D:<

*Lol yes you are Eevee*


Spoiler













*Banette*


Spoiler












I should do some more Pokemon drawings someday I haven't been drawing much lately like I use to :'D
anywho sorry for the pokespam -rolls away-​


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 14, 2014)

[url="http://the-shrunk-funk-shuffle.tumblr.com/post/52818894661/singing-practice-song-everythings-alright-from] I know these aren't that popular as my art I'm not even sure if people even click these and listen :'D this will be the last one O ever post so, yeah sorry for these[/url]


((headphones recommended cause it's hard to hear without them since I sang a bit too on the quiet side))

also allergies, they suck that is all, bye​


----------



## Cudon (Feb 15, 2014)

Banette just happens to be one of my favorites and you did him justice <3


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm attempting a livestream
Let's see how long I can go without Live stream shutting down on me c: 

fixing some stuff.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 18, 2014)

I was wondering if a Mod can close this thread I sort of want to to make a new one
I'm not really happy with how this one is goin' really to tell the truth.
and also part of me is really starting to despise this thread so I want to make a clean
new thread, that is much more organized. 

if anyone can close it, that will be very nice please and thank you in advance <3​


----------

